# just curious about pk 380



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

has anyone else felt like their pk 380 is sloppy. shakes all over the place. accuracy is so-so. have a lot of wear on barrel and slide for only about 700 rounds. price was $330 at the time. welcome any feedback.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

First of all welcome to the forum, second of all I don't own pk 380, sorry


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Moved from Introductions to Walther forum.


----------



## GunBug70 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm just beginning my search for a 380, so I'm interested in your experience and other feedback. I thought I wanted a Bodyguard. I currently have a .357 snub, but it is too large to carry concealed in my circumstances. I'll check back for feedback.


----------



## Dirvin (Jun 16, 2013)

donk123 said:


> has anyone else felt like their pk 380 is sloppy. shakes all over the place. accuracy is so-so. have a lot of wear on barrel and slide for only about 700 rounds. price was $330 at the time. welcome any feedback.


+1 
I guess you get what you pay for. It does feel good in your hands.


----------



## HDKorp (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes, the PPK 380 is "loose", but I shoot pretty good with it when the mag extender is used. You wouldn't think a half inch piece of plastic would help that much, but it does.


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

HDKorp said:


> Yes, the PPK 380 is "loose", but I shoot pretty good with it when the mag extender is used. You wouldn't think a half inch piece of plastic would help that much, but it does.


Isn't the OP talking about the PK380, not the PPK? The larger, ploy less expensive 380


----------



## HDKorp (Aug 10, 2013)

Tennjed said:


> Isn't the OP talking about the PK380, not the PPK? The larger, ploy less expensive 380


Was thinking it was a typo. If so, my bad.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I read reviews about the pk380 and most seem positive. I am dissapointed that a name like walther or smith and wesson would make a crappy piece. Just goes to show you that even a good company can put out a lemon from time to time.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought a PK380 the day after my birthday in September and I love the way it feels. It shoots pretty good once I figured out it's aiming quirks. Had to send it back to Walther for a bad extractor but it seems to do fine now. Doesn't seem to like flat nosed bullets. As for the accuracy the repair guy at Walther told me it's not a target gun but a combat gun. Frankly I wouldn't take anything into combat that I couldn't shoot well at the range. I'm thinkin of selling though to fund another purchase but for now it sits in my safe or bathroom with a loaded mag ready for the idiot who wants to break in on me. Hope any of this helps. Cheers.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Deaconfrost said:


> I bought a PK380 the day after my birthday in September and I love the way it feels. It shoots pretty good once I figured out it's aiming quirks. Had to send it back to Walther for a bad extractor but it seems to do fine now. Doesn't seem to like flat nosed bullets. As for the accuracy the repair guy at Walther told me it's not a target gun but a combat gun. Frankly I wouldn't take anything into combat that I couldn't shoot well at the range. I'm thinkin of selling though to fund another purchase but for now it sits in my safe or bathroom with a loaded mag ready for the idiot who wants to break in on me. Hope any of this helps. Cheers.


ditto for me,deacon.


----------



## jpg1961 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ya I have a pk380 it is soppy as all get go.walther says it normal. None of my other guns are liked this.don't even bother going on the walther forum those guys are brain washed there gun could be falling apart in there hand and they will tell you it's normal.you can't even ask a question they get all defensive and blame everything under the sun .


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

ditto once again. if you look around you see a lot of complaints about the pk380 "sloppiness". it's not just us. this is a poorly made piece of crap. am currently thinking about trading mine in or seeing how someone else deals with s&w on this issue. i'm disgusted.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

would like to trade my pk380 for a cz83. anyone know of any places for this that is reasonable?


----------



## Kvilliva612 (Jan 3, 2014)

Deaconfrost said:


> As for the accuracy the repair guy at Walther told me it's not a target gun but a combat gun..


My husband was told the same thing today when he called Walther about my PK380 that we just bought last week. Was told that "it is designed for combat - 10 foot or closer".

I don't know if anyone else has had problems with the slide holding in the open position without a clip in it....he was told that the slide is "made to pull back and let go so that it slams into battery, not to let it down easily". We also noticed that the hammer spring is protruding out of the back and were told that "this is normal for the PK380".

We are still contemplating what we will do now.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

if I'm not mistaken,the slide is NOT designed to stay open without a mag inserted. you have to have a mag in for the slide to lock itself open. to close the slide with a mag in,just drop the mag a little bit and it will then close. as far as the hammer spring sticking out the rear,mine has that as well and I don't think that is intentional.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Deaconfrost said:


> I bought a PK380 the day after my birthday in September and I love the way it feels. It shoots pretty good once I figured out it's aiming quirks. Had to send it back to Walther for a bad extractor but it seems to do fine now. Doesn't seem to like flat nosed bullets. As for the accuracy the repair guy at Walther told me it's not a target gun but a combat gun. Frankly I wouldn't take anything into combat that I couldn't shoot well at the range. I'm thinkin of selling though to fund another purchase but for now it sits in my safe or bathroom with a loaded mag ready for the idiot who wants to break in on me. Hope any of this helps. Cheers.


PK380 a combat gun?


----------



## Kvilliva612 (Jan 3, 2014)

donk123 said:


> if I'm not mistaken,the slide is NOT designed to stay open without a mag inserted. you have to have a mag in for the slide to lock itself open. to close the slide with a mag in,just drop the mag a little bit and it will then close. as far as the hammer spring sticking out the rear,mine has that as well and I don't think that is intentional.


This is true. But on this particular gun that I have it takes more than just a little bit...you have to force it to close. Although this isn't each and every time, it is a pain. Agreed, I don't think the hammer spring is intentional either. I actually really like the gun - - BUT I bought to use as a concealed carry and to qualify with...can't even use it to qualify with because you are shooting from further than 10' and I need the sights to be accurate and not to just hope and pray that it is close.


----------

